# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  What is your shoe personality?

## Chantellabella

If there truly is a way to tell one's personality by the shoes they wear, as evidenced by these articles.................

http://http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Wellness/shoe-personality-clues-found-footwear/story?id=16569184#.UZivdqKnq1Q

http://www.medicaldaily.com/articles...cteristics.htm

What shoes do you mostly wear and why?

----------


## Chantellabella

Even though I can use some height, I wear flat and comfortable shoes. 

According to the abc article that would mean I'm extroverted and emotionally stable???!! 

I think it's more I don't want to think about how much my feet hurt all day.

----------


## Trendsetter

Air Jordans. 

I guess that fits into the "tennis shoes" option.  ::):

----------


## sanspants

Right now I'm wearing: 
These when I'm lazy, which is most of the time: 
I usually wear these in the Winter time:  or similar black ones.

----------


## L

Anything but flip flops. It will depend on the weather, what I'm wearing and where I'm going. I wear low heals to college when I wear dresses, converse with jeans or skirts, flats with jeans, boots in winter and slightly healed handles in the summer.

----------


## L

> If there truly is a way to tell one's personality by the shoes they wear, as evidenced by these articles.................
> 
> http://http://abcnews.go.com/Health/...4#.UZhQjaKG2SI
> 
> http://http://www.medicaldaily.com/a...cteristics.htm
> 
> What shoes do you mostly wear and why?



The first link doesn't work, might be just me though

----------


## Antidote

I usually wear boots with flat soles, because they're warm, comfortable and look good imo. So I'd say most of my shoes are ''practical and functional'' which = agreeableness according to the article. Neither of those links worked for me I think because there appears to be an error in the url, but I found the articles. These links work for me: 

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Wellnes...4#.UZivdqKnq1Q
http://www.medicaldaily.com/articles...cteristics.htm

----------


## Chantellabella

Sorry about the links. I fixed them. Sleep deprivation is an ugly thing.  ::):

----------


## L

> Sorry about the links. I fixed them. Sleep deprivation is an ugly thing.



Thank you....goes to read!

High-Tops - stand offish and introverted....correct

but it missed out on a lot of other shoes types

I must go to google!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Flip flops & other sandals in the summer. Flat-soled boots, shoes, and flats the rest of the time. Although I've yet to buy a pair of flats because I fail at fashion and don't know what's supposed to look good. I do like heels, preferably heeled boots, but I'm uber self-conscious when I try to walk in them. In the summer I might wear sandals with a small wedge heel. 

My current shoes basically look like this except darker. 

I guess Pumas fit into the category of expensive, but I bought mine for around $60. I like them because other shoes are too chunky and make me look like a torso on stilts. Simple, comfortable, sometimes on sale = my kind of shoe.

----------


## Koalafan

I usually wear my tony hawk skater shoes (though I dont actually skate I just thought they look nice) as my main day wear shoes. 

(the brown ones)

And if I want to look nice and actually put together well I wear my new balance shoes  :Tongue:

----------


## WintersTale

Probably flat and boring

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Otherside

I suppose the tennis shoe option. Or the boots option. Really, fabric shoes aren't so great when it's raining.

Mostly though, I don't wear a heal because I don't fancy breaking my ankle with my crap balance.

Ugh, as Lasair said, depends on the weather. Flips flops and sandals are usually a complete no-no over here as fair as the weathers concerned.

----------


## Monster

tennis shoes"

----------


## Rawr

Flip Flops, Sandals, Boots & 'Comfortable' shoes mainly. 

My Flip Flops & Sandals are mostly the entire spring & summer. Fall & Winter I wear dressy boots without heels mainly or Converse. All of them are comfortable to me. I tried wearing boots one time with heels on them though & ended up being 6ft tall since I'm already 5'9". I kept losing my balance too so heels are a NO to me. I'm tall enough.

----------


## VickieKitties

You'd think my height would deter me from wearing heels and platforms; it doesn't, most of my shoes make me ~6'

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I wear sneakers a lot. Sketchers! I am a boots with heels kinda gal, but I can only wear them if I am not going to do a lot of walking, because they cause me a lot of pain. I am also 5'9", and when I wear heals I really tower over my husband, and he hates it ::D:  I can go from work boots to sneakers to a sandal depending on what I am doing.

----------


## fetisha

I mainly wear women's canvas flats, but uggs boots in the winter time and vans sneakers when I'm working out or doing yard work. I hate that my shoe size is 10 if I'm 5'4 I'm too self conscious to wear open toe shoes but I do own some

----------


## stuck1nhead

Boots, I have flat feet so I need the ankle support. But I love being barefooted though.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

Canvas flats and combat boots mostly. I don't like socks much though, as they irritate my feet. I'll go arefoot a lot of the time if I can.

----------


## Member11

Comfortable  ::):

----------


## 1

Plain & Boring

----------


## HoldTheSea

Riding boots like these, in various colors


Or for less casual things I wear these exact ankle boots (Christian Siriano for Payless; they're inexpensive and gorgeous)


My partner is short and when I wear heels I am much taller than him.

----------


## MobileChucko

I'm a "sneaker"-LOL!... :Ninja:

----------


## Koalafan

Usually sneakers or my chinese chucks rip offs  :Tongue:  Wish I had more money to buy a good pair of shoes cause I could sure use it

----------


## PinkButterfly

house shoes that are like boots warm and fuzzy or my OSU slippers they are nice with non skid bottoms they look like sneakers.

----------


## Cuchculan

Dr Martin 14 hole boots. 

24719.jpg

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nikes....I've gotta have Nikes. I swear by them, they're more comfortable to me, and they last longer.

I also wear boots, occasionally but really don't like them. Imo they do look good though, sometimes, when appropriate I guess lol.

I have a nice pair of black captoes I wear when I go into certain stores when I'm at work. It depends on the client lol. Some clients I'll wear jeans and tennis shoes into, some it's khakis, dress shoes, matching belt....depends on where I'm going.

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Converse High Tops are what I've been wearing exclusively now for about two years. Wanna wear Timberland boots though once my Converse are a little more worn out.

----------

